# NE Indiana Gamers - Oct. 16 National D&D Day Event



## Ghostwind (Sep 27, 2004)

October 16th is the first ever *National D&D Day* event sponsored by Wizards of the Coast. Books, Comics & Things at their Time Corners location will be *the* place to play these events in Fort Wayne, Indiana and the surrounding area. Gaming times will start at 9:00am with the last one being at 7:00pm that day. More information can be found here including the phone number to call in and reserve a seat. Starting times for each slot will be 9:00am, 12:30pm, 3:30pm, and 7:00pm with both adventures being run during those times. _Be sure to indicate which adventure you wish to play when you sign up._ Some of these events will be run by one or more award-winning game designers, so you may have a chance to play and interact with people who write professionally for the roleplaying industry. 

All D&D books will be on sale that day along with many other deals. Additionally, there will be giveaways and prizes featuring some of the *best* d20 publishers in the industry including stuff from AEG, Bastion Press, Fiery Dragon Press, Malhavoc Press, Paradigm Concepts and Wizards of the Coast, just to name a few. We will also have a limited number of autographed books to give away, some of which are signed by Monte Cook himself. 

So call or stop into the store and get signed up to reserve your seat for National D&D Day in Fort Wayne, Indiana on October 16th.


----------



## Ghostwind (Oct 4, 2004)

With just under two weeks to go, nearly 50 people have signed up to play. If you want to participate that day and possibly get some cool prizes, then call the store and get signed up very soon.

By the way, Human Head has just donated _Redhurst Academy of Magic_ as a prize for that day.


----------



## Ghostwind (Oct 8, 2004)

Bumping this back up for the weekend.


----------

